# getting someone to eye splice my Blue Moon



## Plasmech (Dec 26, 2009)

Now that I am using a hitch climber, I'd like to clean up my setup even more by putting tight eye slices on the ends of my Blue Moon 11.7mm climb line. Unfortunately, Sherrill and the boys won't do the job as the lady told me it would be too much of a liability since I have already used the rope, in fact I did not buy it from them.

Does anybody know where I could send it to have it eye spliced?


----------



## davej (Dec 26, 2009)

Ask Nick.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 26, 2009)

davej said:


> Ask Nick.



Nick?


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 26, 2009)

Great. I'm sure "Nick" is in my speed-dial. I'll call "him".


----------



## davej (Dec 27, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Great. I'm sure "Nick" is in my speed-dial. I'll call "him".



Heck you can even google "nick splice" and find him.


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 27, 2009)

A complete splice kit (less lock-stitching needles) can be had from Samson for about $45.00. Tubular fids and a nice instructional book.

Do those splices yourself. It isn't that hard.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 27, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> I get the feeling you're not doing Nick any favor.



This guy is siting somewhere in his underwear still thinking I'm a troll, 1+ year later. Priceless.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 27, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Hey troll just man up and buy a new rope spliced on both ends. Shipping is going to kill you anyway shipping both way. Besides......Nick is going to face the same liability problems that Sherrill faces plus from what I understand splicers don't like to work with used rope.
> 
> 
> Maybe you could call around a few other places and take up some more people's time.
> ...



nan nan a boo boo.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 27, 2009)

What kind of rope do you use TreeCo? You might be a real douche-bag but I do respect your arborist opinions fully. 




TreeCo said:


> Hey troll just man up and buy a new rope spliced on both ends. Shipping is going to kill you anyway shipping both way. Besides......Nick is going to face the same liability problems that Sherrill faces plus from what I understand splicers don't like to work with used rope.
> 
> 
> Maybe you could call around a few other places and take up some more people's time.
> ...


----------



## treemandan (Dec 27, 2009)

leave that mother####er alone dude, just let him be.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 27, 2009)

treemandan said:


> leave that mother####er alone dude, just let him be.



Well like I said, his constant COMPLETELY unprovoked and uncalled-for attacks on me are quite annoying, but I do happen to know that he knows his tree stuff.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Dec 27, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Well like I said, his constant COMPLETELY unprovoked and uncalled-for attacks on me are quite annoying, but I do happen to know that he knows his tree stuff.



Hey Plas-
Tree work is tough job for tough guys. You want to waltz into this world and become a climber/arborist but aren't willing to make any of the sacrafices. Every question you have asked would have been answered in the first month of working for a tree service. Either put in the work to become an arborist or get use to some trash talk now and then. Best of luck in 2010. -holden wood


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 27, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Well like I said, his constant COMPLETELY unprovoked and uncalled-for attacks on me are quite annoying, but I do happen to know that he knows his tree stuff.



I think you have been upgraded in his opinion then. 

That only sounded like a barely sarcastic comment. It certainly wasn't a full-blown attack.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 27, 2009)

mr. holden wood said:


> Hey Plas-
> Tree work is tough job for tough guys. You want to waltz into this world and become a climber/arborist but aren't willing to make any of the sacrafices. Every question you have asked would have been answered in the first month of working for a tree service. Either put in the work to become an arborist or get use to some trash talk now and then. Best of luck in 2010. -holden wood



I would have worked for a tree service except for the fact that I have another job, a job that's paying for all my gear. And then some.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 27, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> I would have worked for a tree service except for the fact that I have another job, a job that's paying for all my gear. And then some.



hell the first thing you would have learned working for a tree service is that working like that is the very LAST thing you would want to.
Then you would have learned their cockamamey ways and would think that is the way to do it.
Then you would have learned that nobody really gives a rats ass if they have to hire mexicans and your 15 dollar an hour job ain't worht spit.
Then you would have learned that the only guy making any money would be the guy whose name is on the truck... Joe or Jim or something like that I think.
Then you would have learned that any kind of real beniefits ( health, 401, etc) are never going be part of the equation.
Then you would have learned that the only thing you are doing is hanging from some old ass rope they gave you risking your life for all that listed above.
That is what you would have learned in the first month.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 27, 2009)

Yea in one day of working with you I learn more than I would if I was surrounded by 1,000 mexicans with helmet hoodies and chain saws.

And that lot clearing job and other jobs I've done by myself was my trial by fire. That was some serious work. 



treemandan said:


> hell the first thing you would have learned working for a tree service is that working like that is the very LAST thing you would want to.
> Then you would have learned their cockamamey ways and would think that is the way to do it.
> Then you would have learned that nobody really gives a rats ass if they have to hire mexicans and your 15 dollar an hour job ain't worht spit.
> Then you would have learned that the only guy making any money would be the guy whose name is on the truck... Joe or Jim or something like that I think.
> ...


----------



## treemandan (Dec 27, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Hey don't forget where he learned how to do a face plant in the mud as a large piece of rolling tree catches the two of you!



Treeco is a friend of mine. He resembles Frankenstein.

Now only one of those statements is true, guess which one.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 27, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Treeco is a friend of mine. He resembles Frankenstein.
> 
> Now only one of those statements is true, guess which one.



Well I am not sure of either. 

Dont know what TreeCo looks like or if you have any friends.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 27, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Well I am not sure of either.
> 
> Dont know what TreeCo looks like or if you have any friends.



Who are you dude?


----------



## mr. holden wood (Dec 27, 2009)

treemandan said:


> hell the first thing you would have learned working for a tree service is that working like that is the very LAST thing you would want to.
> Then you would have learned their cockamamey ways and would think that is the way to do it.
> Then you would have learned that nobody really gives a rats ass if they have to hire mexicans and your 15 dollar an hour job ain't worht spit.
> Then you would have learned that the only guy making any money would be the guy whose name is on the truck... Joe or Jim or something like that I think.
> ...



Rural tree work is a different story. I work in Seattle and after a hard first year made $25.00an hr. I had no experience just the desire to work extremely hard and learn. All my gear is up date and in good working condition. My coworkers are skilled and certified. I can't relate at all with your statment. 
Plas's posts seems more focused on attaining gear then knowledge. It just my opinion but I don't think you should learn to climb via the internet and weekends with your buddy.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 27, 2009)

mr. holden wood said:


> Rural tree work is a different story. I work in Seattle and after a hard first year made $25.00an hr. I had no experience just the desire to work extremely hard and learn. All my gear is up date and in good working condition. My coworkers are skilled and certified. I can't relate at all with your statment.
> Plas's posts seems more focused on attaining gear then knowledge. It just my opinion but I don't think you should learn to climb via the internet and weekends with your buddy.



I am not in the sticks. I might be exagerating but only a little. I would say you are pretty lucky.


----------



## canopyboy (Dec 28, 2009)

Plas -- back to your OP....

You have two reasonable options IMO. First is buy a second rope already spliced. Even if you can find someone willing to take on the liability of splicing a used rope for life support, by the time you pay shipping 2 ways and the splicing, you're probably gonna be most of the way to a new rope. Especially with your options for free shipping from some companies. Plus this way you'll have a backup. 

2nd option is to learn to splice yourself. This will be better in the long term as you can make your own e2e's, fix old ropes, turn old ropes into other things, etc. However, those tubular push fids from samson are a real pain on tight double braids like your climbing ropes, don't waste your money. Also, plan on your first splice or two on any new type of rope being practice splices.


----------



## lumberjack333 (Dec 28, 2009)

mr. holden wood said:


> Rural tree work is a different story. I work in Seattle and after a hard first year made $25.00an hr. I had no experience just the desire to work extremely hard and learn. All my gear is up date and in good working condition. My coworkers are skilled and certified. I can't relate at all with your statment.
> Plas's posts seems more focused on attaining gear then knowledge. It just my opinion but I don't think you should learn to climb via the internet and weekends with your buddy.



Weekend buddy climbs are my favorite though  Guess I can't do that anymore.....


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 28, 2009)

canopyboy said:


> Plas -- back to your OP....
> 
> You have two reasonable options IMO. First is buy a second rope already spliced. Even if you can find someone willing to take on the liability of splicing a used rope for life support, by the time you pay shipping 2 ways and the splicing, you're probably gonna be most of the way to a new rope. Especially with your options for free shipping from some companies. Plus this way you'll have a backup.
> 
> 2nd option is to learn to splice yourself. This will be better in the long term as you can make your own e2e's, fix old ropes, turn old ropes into other things, etc. However, those tubular push fids from samson are a real pain on tight double braids like your climbing ropes, don't waste your money. Also, plan on your first splice or two on any new type of rope being practice splices.



Yup! All true...but the tubular fids are great for single braid ropes, and the real value of the kit from Samson is the splicing book. 

Without the tubular fids, you must measure and guess how long a "fid length" is to properly do a splice, whereas the tubular fids are marked with lines for full fid length and 1/2 fid length, for each size of fid that corresponds to the size of the rope being spliced. It is impossible to do a proper splice in double braid and 16 strand without paying close attention to the "fid lengths" specified in the instructions. 

Don't think of them as useful for inserting the splice, think of them as overpriced measuring sticks. Of course, you could always multiply rope diameter x 22, then get out your tape measure!


----------



## mr. holden wood (Dec 28, 2009)

canopyboy said:


> Plas -- back to your OP....
> 
> You have two reasonable options IMO. First is buy a second rope already spliced. Even if you can find someone willing to take on the liability of splicing a used rope for life support, by the time you pay shipping 2 ways and the splicing, you're probably gonna be most of the way to a new rope. Especially with your options for free shipping from some companies. Plus this way you'll have a backup.
> 
> 2nd option is to learn to splice yourself. This will be better in the long term as you can make your own e2e's, fix old ropes, turn old ropes into other things, etc. However, those tubular push fids from samson are a real pain on tight double braids like your climbing ropes, don't waste your money. Also, plan on your first splice or two on any new type of rope being practice splices.



Here's your best advice.Call wespur order a spliced half inch arbor master climbing line. Shippings free. This job is totally gear dependent why take the risk.


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 28, 2009)

mr. holden wood said:


> Here's your best advice.Call wespur order a spliced half inch arbor master climbing line. Shippings free. This job is totally gear dependent why take the risk.



'cause learning to splice is not any harder than learning to tie knots. And to do this job, you MUST learn to tie knots; so why not learn splicing, too?


----------



## treemandan (Dec 28, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> 'cause learning to splice is not any harder than learning to tie knots. And to do this job, you MUST learn to tie knots; so why not learn splicing, too?



I don't use a spliced eye on my climbing lines but what you said makes good sense. It might be a little tricky and you might mess up once or twice but its good to know.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Dec 28, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> 'cause learning to splice is not any harder than learning to tie knots. And to do this job, you MUST learn to tie knots; so why not learn splicing, too?



A weekend warrior does not need to know how to splice lines.He's got enough to learn as it is.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 28, 2009)

mr. holden wood said:


> A weekend warrior does not need to know how to splice lines.He's got enough to learn as it is.



Good point.


----------



## canopyboy (Dec 28, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> Yup! All true...but the tubular fids are great for single braid ropes, and the real value of the kit from Samson is the splicing book.
> 
> Without the tubular fids, you must measure and guess how long a "fid length" is to properly do a splice, whereas the tubular fids are marked with lines for full fid length and 1/2 fid length, for each size of fid that corresponds to the size of the rope being spliced. It is impossible to do a proper splice in double braid and 16 strand without paying close attention to the "fid lengths" specified in the instructions.
> 
> Don't think of them as useful for inserting the splice, think of them as overpriced measuring sticks. Of course, you could always multiply rope diameter x 22, then get out your tape measure!



I'm still annoyed that I bought that Samson kit way back when...

Standard fid lengths are easy enough to look up online. Here they are on Samson's website. I've found them elsewhere too, including up to 4" diameter. Chances are you are really going to splice one or two diameters. If you don't want to use a tape measure, cut a couple sticks and make the mark for the short fid section.

As for the instruction book, I think you're better off looking up the specific instructions for your rope on the manufacturer's website. If you want to splice tachyon (lava) go to NE's site and download the specific instructions. All for free. 

The tubular fids work with single braid ropes alright, but some of the tools one uses for doublebraids and the like work just as well or better. 

Did I say I'm annoyed that I wasted my money on the samson kit?


----------



## canopyboy (Dec 28, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> 'cause learning to splice is not any harder than learning to tie knots. And to do this job, you MUST learn to tie knots; so why not learn splicing, too?



:agree2:

No reason even a weekend warrior couldn't and shouldn't learn something about splicing.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 28, 2009)

mr. holden wood said:


> A weekend warrior does not need to know how to splice lines.He's got enough to learn as it is.



while that is not the most narrow-minded thing I have ever heard its close.
Just say what you mean. I think you meant to say " I can't stand WW's trying". I could be wrong and that's Ok but I could be right... that's Ok too I guess.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 28, 2009)

Back when I went to treeclimbing school 101 one of the first things they taught was splicing and a bunch of rigging ideas you wouldn't really use everyday.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 28, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Back when I went to treeclimbing school 101 one of the first things they taught was splicing and a bunch of rigging ideas you wouldn't really use everyday.



When you learn to skydive (in the Army anyway), first you train in a classroom. Then you jump out the door of a parked plane. Then you jump from a tower. Then you static jump. Then you free fall and pull. Then someday *maybe* you learn to pack a chute. Then if you're perfect, you might pack other people's chutes.

You don't pack a chute on day one. I've got a lot of other things to worry about right now.

(not directing this at you TMD)


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 28, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> When you learn to skydive (in the Army anyway), first you train in a classroom. Then you jump out the door of a parked plane. Then you jump from a tower. Then you static jump. Then you free fall and pull. Then someday *maybe* you learn to pack a chute. Then if you're perfect, you might pack other people's chutes.
> 
> You don't pack a chute on day one. I've got a lot of other things to worry about right now.
> 
> (not directing this at you TMD)



yeah why pack a shoot if your afraid to jump out of a plane


----------



## scubadude1188 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd say just keeping tying the termination not if you don't feel comfortable learning how to splice. Its a pain to splice used rope anyway. When this rope wears out buy a rope with a spliced eye. If you want to learn to splice, go to wesspur and buy some odd length ropes from their clearance rope section and practice splices before you put your life on it. Maybe practice splicing a clip onto a lanyard. I'd say to learn the principles start out splicing some tenex or other hollow braid and then move up from there 2 16 strand and then to double braid. Blue moon is a double braid and is a more complicated splice then single braid or 16 strand. Feel free to PM me with other questions.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 31, 2009)

Well I found someone to splice my used Blue Moon: the owner of American Arborist. He spliced some Arbor master for me and this guy is an absolute MASTER of splicing.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 31, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Well I found someone to splice my used Blue Moon: the owner of American Arborist. He spliced some Arbor master for me and this guy is an absolute MASTER of splicing.



 is that Dave? I was just talking with him yesterday. I didn't know is he was the owner or not but they are some " do" guys down there.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 31, 2009)

treemandan said:


> is that Dave? I was just talking with him yesterday. I didn't know is he was the owner or not but they are some " do" guys down there.



Yea Dave. He's awesome. Really nice guy and he truly cares about his customers. He knows I'm still green so every time I buy something he takes the extra time, sometimes a lot of it, to inform me of any safety concerns regarding an item. For example, on this eye splice thing, I wanted a tight eye, like a Grizzly. Dave took the time to explain that tight eyes, due to the removal of the core, are not nearly as strong as a standard eye. This also has something to do with the rope stretching at the eye, but not really being able to stretch...if that makes any sense.

You've gotta see these eyes he made me, they are textbook.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey TMD

That prussik that you used to back up your ascenders when you SRT that poplar, it was only anchored from one end with a knot in the other end. Do you have pics of that? I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 31, 2009)

So I take it you lived up here in the past Dan?

-Mike




TreeCo said:


> Dave is a nice guy!
> 
> I bought my first real chipper from Richard Miller, another great guy.....a Bandit 200....back in 1988. I believe Richard founded American Arborist.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 31, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> Hey TMD
> 
> That prussik that you used to back up your ascenders when you SRT that poplar, it was only anchored from one end with a knot in the other end. Do you have pics of that? I thought it was pretty cool.



Yea that is cool. I've got a setup I tried last night, the yo yo (RADS). It
s really slick. Next time you're around I'll let you try it. You can switch from ascending to descending in seconds and it's very safe as your tie-on never changes.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 31, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Yea that is cool. I've got a setup I tried last night, the yo yo (RADS). It
> s really slick. Next time you're around I'll let you try it. You can switch from ascending to descending in seconds and it's very safe as your tie-on never changes.



Yeah i've seen Moss's video demo looks pretty awesome. I just can't see myself buying a GriGri at the moment. So you have the set-up? Have you tried the grigri for SRT work climbing yet?


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 31, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> Yeah i've seen Moss's video demo looks pretty awesome. I just can't see myself buying a GriGri at the moment. So you have the set-up? Have you tried the grigri for SRT work climbing yet?



I have the ID. Really nice. (Santa gave me a Sherrill gift card). The only con, which isn't a huge one, is that it's kinda big. Actually I might return it for the new RIG. (see Petzl site).

I have been practicing different ascending techniques in one of my work warehouses. 25' ceilings with lot of I-beams to tie in to.

http://www.petzl.com/us/pro/rig-compact-self-braking-descender


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 31, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> I have the ID. Really nice. (Santa gave me a Sherrill gift card). The only con, which isn't a huge one, is that it's kinda big. Actually I might return it for the new RIG. (see Petzl site).
> 
> I have been practicing different ascending techniques in one of my work warehouses. 25' ceilings with lot of I-beams to tie in to.
> 
> http://www.petzl.com/us/pro/rig-compact-self-braking-descender



Looks like a nice peice of equipment, my only beef is if your not going to be using it while your working the tree then you have to store stuff like that on your saddle unless you have a ground guy that you can lower it down to. If I was to use that set-up I would want to be able to use it the entire time i'm in the tree. I hate carrying lot of gear on my saddle. It did look like it works for acsending pretty well though. Do you have to take the weight off the unit to be able to ascend like if you were footlocking? Or can you hip trust on it leaving you weight on it as you tend your slack?


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 31, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> Looks like a nice peice of equipment, my only beef is if your not going to be using it while your working the tree then you have to store stuff like that on your saddle unless you have a ground guy that you can lower it down to. If I was to use that set-up I would want to be able to use it the entire time i'm in the tree. I hate carrying lot of gear on my saddle. It did look like it works for acsending pretty well though. Do you have to take the weight off the unit to be able to ascend like if you were footlocking? Or can you hip trust on it leaving you weight on it as you tend your slack?



Hmmm, let me play with it some more and I'll get back to you.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 31, 2009)

Well plas, now that you got your blue moon all straighted out..and your come along..and all that other srt stuff too.. What next killer??


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 31, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Delaware. I was in the Penn-Del chapter of the ISA for 15 years and got my cert. arborist with them in 1991. I use to attend the annual meetings in Lancaster but haven't since 2000. I first met Richard at the Morris arboretum, I believe it was 1987.


Hey Treeco the penndel shade tree is coming up in a couple weeks. Why don't you come up? I'm going I need some CEU's bad, be nice to meet the old fart behind the name lol!


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 31, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Well plas, now that you got your blue moon all straighted out..and your come along..and all that other srt stuff too.. What next killer??



I've got 3 big jobs lined up. One of them I need your help for sure, probably for 2 of them in reality or maybe all three. Do you like money? If you do, give me a hand! I'll PM you the details in a few days.

I know it seems like I spend too much time messing with the gear and with all these questions, but this kind of stuff I can do every day, in any weather, and I can practice indoors with it, well some of it.

When I really get into this, in the spring, and I will get into this in the spring, I want the easy stuff, like the gear and knots and stuff behind me, out of the way, so they come second nature and don't slow me down. There is a method to my madness!

Plus Ben, any cool gear I have is your gear, when we are on site. You can use whatever you want.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 31, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> I've got 3 big jobs lined up. One of them I need your help for sure, probably for 2 of them in reality or maybe all three. Do you like money? If you do, give me a hand! I'll PM you the details in a few days.
> 
> I know it seems like I spend too much time messing with the gear and with all these questions, but this kind of stuff I can do every day, in any weather, and I can practice indoors with it, well some of it.
> 
> ...



That actually makes sense about the gear plas. Though I probably would need way too much money to come over there, feel free to PM me anyways young plas!


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 31, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> That actually makes sense about the gear plas. Though I probably would need way too much money to come over there, feel free to PM me anyways young plas!



Yea you'd be looking at a 4 hour drive on a good day. You'd have to look at it as a chance to meet the Plas and shake his hand LOL.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 31, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> It would be nice to meet up but it's 850 miles or so........a bit to far.



Its not like its a good idea to get on a plane and they probably would think you were a terrorist anyway. But if you decide to come up let me know, i'll pick you up at the airport.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 31, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> Hey TMD
> 
> That prussik that you used to back up your ascenders when you SRT that poplar, it was only anchored from one end with a knot in the other end. Do you have pics of that? I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 1, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> A weekend warrior does not need to know how to splice lines.He's got enough to learn as it is.



Why even post something like this (?)


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 1, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> Looks like a nice peice of equipment, my only beef is if your not going to be using it while your working the tree then you have to store stuff like that on your saddle unless you have a ground guy that you can lower it down to. If I was to use that set-up I would want to be able to use it the entire time i'm in the tree. I hate carrying lot of gear on my saddle. It did look like it works for acsending pretty well though. Do you have to take the weight off the unit to be able to ascend like if you were footlocking? Or can you hip trust on it leaving you weight on it as you tend your slack?



NC,

I retract my statement about the RIG. I'm keeping my I'D L. The RIG does not have the anti-panic feature that the I'D does and is geared more towards professional rescue and high-access workers. I'll stick with safety at my current level.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 1, 2010)

TMD,

In your opinion, would using say a CMI rope walker (just a rope grab) as a fail-safe as opposed to the 8mm green Prusik line be acceptable and safe?


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 1, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> The gear is about 2% of getting the work done. Learning to splice before you learn to limb walk is putting the cart before the ass, I mean horse.



Honestly I think it's more than 2%. Maybe like 10%, especially if we're talking knot and rigging proficiency. Just getting the feel for rope work on the ground has helped me a lot. Plus, like have said in the past, gear and knotwork is something I can practice every night in my living room as opposed to needing good weather and limited opportunities for tree work. And, I love laying with ropes and learning new knots, I think that in itself is a fun hobby. I know I'm preaching to the choir though as I know you're smart enough to recognize my wisdom here 

So when are you coming up here Dan? I'd like to meet your old cranky azz.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 1, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> I've no plans of visiting PA anytime soon but if I do I'll look you up.



Cool!

How's your business been lately anyway? Getting any work in the winter?


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 1, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> The gear is about 2% of getting the work done. Learning to splice before you learn to limb walk is putting the cart before the ass, I mean horse.



I think this statement generally sums up why a certain some of us get annoyed with your questions and respond appropriately plas. Its a simple truth what treeco is saying here. I wish you could have seen some of the stuff I've done over the years with just a rope (no clip or "beaners" even) and just a basic saddle without even legstraps. I'm talking hundred foot trees growing out of houses here plas. Trust me, treeco's right on this.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 1, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> TMD,
> 
> In your opinion, would using say a CMI rope walker (just a rope grab) as a fail-safe as opposed to the 8mm green Prusik line be acceptable and safe?



With the rope prusik you can unlatch the ascender and freely and safely move up or down if the mood should strike you.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 1, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I think this statement generally sums up why a certain some of us get annoyed with your questions and respond appropriately plas. Its a simple truth what treeco is saying here. I wish you could have seen some of the stuff I've done over the years with just a rope (no clip or "beaners" even) and just a basic saddle without even legstraps. I'm talking hundred foot trees growing out of houses here plas. Trust me, treeco's right on this.



Why even post something like this? I don't care what you think to be honest. Why keep reminding me that people get annoyed with me? And FYI currently I think TreeCo and I are fine. Next time, just don't even bother replying OK?


----------



## treemandan (Jan 1, 2010)

Without the gear you are nothing. The more you can know about the gear the better that makes you. 
Treeco, yeah, let me know if you are coming up cause if I know you are coming I would

Lock the door
Buy a dog
Make a bomb
Call the cops

Sing with me....


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 1, 2010)

What the hell is going on! I leave to go eat pork and kraut, come back and the peanut gallery has started again. What are you girls fighting about now?


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 1, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I think this statement generally sums up why a certain some of us get annoyed with your questions and respond appropriately plas. Its a simple truth what treeco is saying here. I wish you could have seen some of the stuff I've done over the years with just a rope (no clip or "beaners" even) and just a basic saddle without even legstraps. I'm talking hundred foot trees growing out of houses here plas. Trust me, treeco's right on this.



I need a hero
I'm holding out for at hero 'till the end of the night
He's gotta be strong
And he's gotta be fast
And he's gotta be fresh from the fight


Come on TMD and Plas sing along!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 1, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> I need a hero
> I'm holding out for at hero 'till the end of the night
> He's gotta be strong
> And he's gotta be fast
> ...



I think that eve REMEMBERING that song makes you gay, dude. LOL!!!


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 1, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> I think that eve REMEMBERING that song makes you gay, dude. LOL!!!



it is a pretty gay song and MDS is my hero


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 1, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> it is a pretty gay song and MDS is my hero



I don't even know MDS. All I know is that once a month or so he pops up in one of my threads, says something off topic and negative, then leaves. Ohhhhhhhh welllllll!


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 1, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> I don't know him either but he's usually right on target.



I think he's right on too, it's OK plas, MDS is just giving it to you like a man.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Jan 2, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> Why even post something like this (?)



Plas- 
Because it's the truth. Dont forget that you are the desk jockey and we are the arborists. Until you have some WORKING experience you ask the questions and we give the answers. Listen and learn.-Drew


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 2, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I think this statement generally sums up why a certain some of us get annoyed with your questions and respond appropriately plas. Its a simple truth what treeco is saying here. I wish you could have seen some of the stuff I've done over the years with just a rope (no clip or "beaners" even) and just a basic saddle without even legstraps. I'm talking hundred foot trees growing out of houses here plas. Trust me, treeco's right on this.



I find it interesting that you would neg rep me for this plas, I didnt really think it was all that negative. maybe you just dont want to hear the truth? Thats your problem, I was just giving my input (and your gonna get it, like it or not). Oh well...you just continue swinging of the dans teets then. Punk ass.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 2, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I find it interesting that you would neg rep me for this plas, I didnt really think it was all that negative. maybe you just dont want to hear the truth? Thats your problem, I was just giving my input (and your gonna get it, like it or not). Oh well...you just continue swinging of the dans teets then. Punk ass.



Well I was in a bad mood, maybe I over-reacted. Sorry. I'll pos you when I can 

Look it should be really obvious to all at this point that I'm not going to be deterred by "some guy on the internet". Just not going to happen. I'm learning more and more every DAY. Little things, big things...tons of things...I'm learning from this great forum and from The Dan (TM). I'm just saying if you think I'm going to simply throw up my arms and quit because of you, sorry, ain't going to happen. I'm not a stupid person. I don't have the experience you guys have but I can pick things up very quickly. So work with me. If you lived around here I'd help you out on a job in a heartbeat, always remember that. 

-Mike


----------

